# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Pysäkkien odotusaikanäytöt

## Antero Alku

> Kyllä ja ei. Aikataulunäytöt voisi saadakin, mutta laiturinäyttöjen, jotka pystyisivät sopeuttamaan näyttämäänsä todelliseen tilanteeseen, saaminen Kalasatamaan on melkoisen hankalaa ja erittäin kallista.


Kaikki on toki suhteellista. Ratikkapysäkilläkin on saapumista ilmoittava näyttö, eikä ole tarvinnut ostaa automaattia tai uusia koko raitioliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmää. Lisäksi ratikoiden pysäkki-info on selkeästi luotettavampaa kuin metron laiturinäyttöjen. Siihen ei auta se, mistä metron laiturinäytöt tietonsa saavat.

Nykyään on kaupan monenlaista paikannustekniikkaa, joka ei paljon maksa. On totta, että suljetun raideliikenteen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä - automaattinen tai ei - tuottaa kylkiäisenä myös pysäkki-infon. Mutta välttämättä ei ole kaupallisesti järkevää paketoida kaikkea yhteen ja yhdestä järjestelmästä ja toimittajasta riippuvaksi. Juuri niin on tehty aikaisemmin, ja nyt ollaan sitten kärsimässä siitä tässä Kalasataman tapauksessa.

Eli jos oltaisiin avoimilla markkinoilla ja käytettäisiin standardituotteita, saataisiin järjestelmiä ajanmukaistetuksi ja laajennetuiksi joutumatta kymmenien miljoonien uusintainvestointeihin jossa kaikki on uusittava kerralla yhden uuden pysäkin tähden. Joka muuten maksoi suunnilleen saman verran kuin metron kulunvalvonnan uusiminen maksaa ilman automaattiominaisuuksia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ratikkapysäkilläkin on saapumista ilmoittava näyttö, eikä ole tarvinnut ostaa automaattia tai uusia koko raitioliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmää. 
> 
> Nykyään on kaupan monenlaista paikannustekniikkaa, joka ei paljon maksa.


Yleiskäyttöinen paikkatietotekniikka perustuvat yleensä GPS:ään. GPS ei toimi maan alla/tunneleissa. Toki on kaupan myös järjestelmiä, jotka perustuvat antureihin, mutta ne ovat kallimpia.

Metron ajantasaista aikataulutietoa tarvittaisiin suureen määrään monitoreja ja näyttöjä eri asemilla. Ei tuossa ole kyse vain yhdestä Kalasataman laiturinäytöstä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaikki on toki suhteellista. ... Lisäksi ratikoiden pysäkki-info on selkeästi luotettavampaa kuin metron laiturinäyttöjen.


Suhteellista tosiaan tuo luotettavuudenkin määrittely... Eilen viimeksi Helmi eli arkipäivää, vaikka tosiasiassa noudatettiin pyhäaikatauluja. Niin luotettavaa tietoa raitioliikenteessä - myös kuljettajien paneeleissa ohjaamossa!  :Wink:  Metron laiturinäytöt kertoivat oikeat ajat ainakin silloin, kun minä olin niitä eilen katselemassa (Kalasatamassa laitteita ei tokikaan ole).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron laiturinäytöt kertoivat oikeat ajat ainakin silloin, kun minä olin niitä eilen katselemassa (Kalasatamassa laitteita ei tokikaan ole).


On tullut matkustetuksi useammin kuin vain katsomaan Kalasataman ekoja junia. Laiturinäytöt ehkä näyttävät oikein, mutta minuutit ovat niillä vissiin eri mittaisia kuin minun kellossani. Joskus ovat olleet negatiivisiakin. Eli junan lähdön ilmoittava minuuttiluku onkin ajan kuluessa kasvanut.

En ole tilastoinut, mutta sormituntumalta sanoisin, että 40 % junien odottelukerroista näyttö näyttää tavalla tai toisella väärin.




> Yleiskäyttöinen paikkatietotekniikka perustuvat yleensä GPS:ään. GPS ei toimi maan alla/tunneleissa.


En tarkoittanut pelkästään tätä, vaan sitä, ettei näyttösysteemi ole täysin naimisissa jonkun muun systeemin kanssa.

RHK:kin asentaa nykyään junaohjausta, joka pyörii tavallisissa PC-mikroissa. Ohjelmissa on dokumentoidut rajapinnat sitä varten, että ne pystyvät keskustelemaan muiden ohjelmien ja järjestelmien kanssa. Keskustelu tapahtuu standardien PC-komponenttien välityksellä, joilla on useita toimittajia. Kuten tietenkin itse PC:lläkin.

Tällaisella periaatteella eläminen tarkoittaa Kalasataman tapauksessa sitä, että hankitaan ja uusitaan ja täydennetään matkustajainfojärjestelmää silloin, kun se on tarpeen. Se on itsenäinen infojärjestelmä, joka toki keskustelee (nykyaikaisen) junaohjauksen kanssa, mutta ei ole teknisenä järjestelmänä siihen sidottu.

Kun sitten on aika uusia junaohjausta, uusitaan se, eikä ole pakko uusia laituri-infoa. Toki nyt on tilanne niin, että ollaan jo hankittaessa vanhentuneen järjestelmän vankeja. Jos matkustajainfo nyt uusittaisiin, sitä ei saataisi keskustelemaan ikivanhan junaohjauksen kanssa, mutta sepä voisi toimia itsenäisesti ja sitten kun junaohjaus uusitaan, se kykenisi keskustelemaan matkustajainfon kanssa.

Ei voi olla niin vaikeaa. Ympri maailman on uusia ja vanhoja metroja, joissa infot toimivat, oli junaohjaukset sitten mitä hyvänsä tekniikkaa. Kun on vain halua.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Laiturinäytöt ehkä näyttävät oikein, mutta minuutit ovat niillä vissiin eri mittaisia kuin minun kellossani.


Nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa, että tämä ongelma on nimenomaan raitiovaunujen pysäkkinäytöissä, ei metron!




> Joskus ovat olleet negatiivisiakin. Eli junan lähdön ilmoittava minuuttiluku onkin ajan kuluessa kasvanut.


Metron näytöt laskevat aluksi aikaa junan aikataulun mukaiseen aikaan, ja kun tämä on kulunut loppuun, järjestelmä katsoo junan sijainnin ja antaa lisäminuutteja. 

Omasta mielestäni tämäkin on paljon parempi systeemi kuin ratikoiden pysäkkinäytöt, joiden minuutit eivät kyllä ole minuutteja nähneetkään...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa, että tämä ongelma on nimenomaan raitiovaunujen pysäkkinäytöissä, ei metron!


Tarkoitin kyllä nimenomaan metron laiturinäyttöjä. Niitä olen tullut katselleeksi, kun raitiovaunulla ei ole usein hyviä syitä matkustaa. (Tai tietysti aina on, muuta ei ole aikaa huviajeluun  :Smile:  )




> Metron näytöt laskevat aluksi aikaa junan aikataulun mukaiseen aikaan, ja kun tämä on kulunut loppuun, järjestelmä katsoo junan sijainnin ja antaa lisäminuutteja.


Tämähän se selittää sen, miksi toiminta on kuten kuvailin. En kyllä itse pidä tällaista järjestelyä mitenkään fiksuna. Jos järjestelmällä on kyky tietää, missä eli miten kaukana ajallisesti juna on, miksi se ei kerro sitä todellista ennustettua tuloaikaa. Niin vastaavat järjestelmät tekevät muuallakin.

Budapestissa (ja olikohan Prahassakin) oli myös kello, joka näytti aikaa, joka oli kulunut edellisen junan lähdöstä. Tarjolla oli siis peräti kaksi tietoa: täsmällinen ja luotettava tieto vuorovälistä sillä hetkellä sekä ennuste siitä, kauanko aikaa luultavasti kuluu ennen seuraavan junan lähtöä. Vuorovälikellon tarkoitus oli käsittääkseni opastaa kuljettajia pitämään vuorovälit tasaisina. Fiksua!




> Omasta mielestäni tämäkin on paljon parempi systeemi kuin ratikoiden pysäkkinäytöt, joiden minuutit eivät kyllä ole minuutteja nähneetkään...


Ratikoiden pysäkkinäytöistä minulla ei ole niin paljon kokemusta kuin metrosta. Muun liikenteen seassa ja häiritsemänä ratikoiden lähtöajan ennustaminen on tietenkin paljon vaikeampaa kuin metrossa. Toisaalta kun systeemi toimii oikein, minuutit voivatkin olla eri mittaisia. Jos näet vaunu joutuu ennakoimatta seisomaan paikallaan, odotettu lähtöaikaan jäljellä oleva aikamäärä ei tietenkään voi vähentyä kun vaunun matka ei etene. Ennustehan voi perustua vain nopeuteen perustuvaan ajoaikaan ja tiedossa oleviin pysähdyksiin ja niiden kestoihin.

En kumminkaan muista, että ratikan pysäkkinäyttö olisi näyttänyt nollaa eli lähtöaikaa ennen kuin vaunu on kohdalla. Metron näytöt tekevät sitä vähän väliä - ja syykin selvisi jo yllä.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Muun liikenteen seassa ja häiritsemänä ratikoiden lähtöajan ennustaminen on tietenkin paljon vaikeampaa kuin metrossa. Toisaalta kun systeemi toimii oikein, minuutit voivatkin olla eri mittaisia.


Niinpä, valitettavastihan ne vaunut enemmän seisovat valoissa kun liikkuvat.

Itseäni kyllä ärsyttää enemmän raitiovaunujen "minuuttinäytöt", jotka kierosti kertovat vaunun sijaintia minuuttien avulla... Jos tulen pysäkille, ja näyttö kertoo, että seuraava ratikka tulee neljän minuutin kuluttua, saatan jäädä sitä odottamaan. Mutta eihän se ratikka välttämättä tule sen neljän minuutin kuluttua, vaan minuutit voivat olla aivan muun mittaisia. On ikävä tuijottaa minuutteja, jotka kestävät kauemmin kuin 60 sekuntia  :Wink: 

Metrossa näen, että aikataulun mukaan junan pitäisi vaikkapa nyt sen saman neljän minuutin kuluttua. Ja niinhän ne yleensä tulevatkin. Jos juna onkin myöhässä aikataulusta, huomaan, että aikaa annetaan lisää minuutti-pari. Minusta tämä on kuitenkin mukavampaa, kuin tuijottaa neljän minuutin näyttöä kuusi minuuttia.  :Wink: 

Ehkä omalla tavallaan selkein, mutta ei kuitenkaan ehkä tiheään metro- tai raitiovaunuliikenteeseen sopivin tapa on käytössä RHK:lla. Kellonaika, ja tarvittaessa viereen uusi aika.

Totuushan on kuitenkin se, etteivät ne vaunut sieltä yhtään sen aiemmin tule, olivatpa näytöt millaiset hyvänsä  :Smile:   Ja nyt ollaan muuten taas hiukan OT:n puolella...

MODEDIT/kuukanko: erotettu omaksi aiheekseen, niin ei ole enää OT

----------


## Antero Alku

> Totuushan on kuitenkin se, etteivät ne vaunut sieltä yhtään sen aiemmin tule, olivatpa näytöt millaiset hyvänsä


Aivan oikein. Pysäkkinäyttöjen toiminnan pohtimisen sijasta minusta olisi tärkeämpää pohtia sitä, miten joukkoliikenne saadaan toimimaan kunnolla. Ja siinä on paljon työtä täällä vielä.

Kun liikenne järjestetään kunnolla, nuo pysäkkinäyttöjen epämääräisyyden ongelmatkin poistuvat. Maantasoinen joukkoliikennekin voidaan haluttaessa järjestää täsmälliseksi, ja silloin myös näytön tietoon voi luottaa. Tätäkin on tullut koetuksi, joten odotan vain, koska joukkoliikenteen osaaminen rantautuu meille käytännön toteutuksiin.

Itse en ole oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt, mikä ilo tuossa pysäkkinäytössä on. Mutta onhan toki niin, että aika varmaan kuluu paremmin kun tietää, kauanko sitä täytyy odottaa. Ja jos se on näin, niin sitten onkin yhdentekevää, mitä se näyttö näyttää. Kunhan vain tuntuu siltä, että aika kuluu mukavasti.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Itse en ole oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt, mikä ilo tuossa pysäkkinäytössä on. Mutta onhan toki niin, että aika varmaan kuluu paremmin kun tietää, kauanko sitä täytyy odottaa. Ja jos se on näin, niin sitten onkin yhdentekevää, mitä se näyttö näyttää. Kunhan vain tuntuu siltä, että aika kuluu mukavasti.


Pysäkkinäytöistä on eniten iloa hyvin tiheän joukkoliikenteen alueella, jossa on merkittävästi vaihtoehtoisia reittejä/yhteyksiä. Esimerkiksi kävelenkö Fredalta keskustaan (n. 1 km)  kuutosen pysäkin kautta  vai kannattaako jäädä odottamaan ratikkaa(3T). Vai tuleeko bussi 16 puolen minuutin päästä. 

Tai Otaniemessä, jos on matkalla vaikka Tikkurilaan on hyödyllistä tietää monenko minuutin päästä Pasilan bussi tulee vai kannattaako hypätä Kampin bussiin ja vaihtaa Ruoholahdessa sekä Rautatieasemalla.

Metro- ja juna-asemilla laituritason näytöillä on lähinnä rauhoittava vaikutus. Mutta metro tai juna-asemalle tullessa pitäisi nähdä jo pitkästä matkasta pitääkö junaan kiirehtiä. Kuten vaikka Pasilassa tai Tikkurilassa.

Tämä tietysti sillä edellytyksellä, että on liikkeellä minuuttiaikataululla.

----------


## rvk1249

Ratikoiden pysäkkinäytöt:

Jos vuoro on kirjautunut HELMIin, tulee tieto vaunun sijainnista matkamittariin/satelliittipaikannukseen perustuen, ja pysäkkinäyttö näyttää sitä minuuttilukemaa, mikä aika raitiovaunulta menee ajaa kyseisestä sijainnista pysäkille aikataulun mukaan. Siis jos pysäkkinäyttö näyttää vaikka 4 minuuttia, tarkoittaa se sitä, että vaunu on 4:n minuutin ajomatkan päässä.

Jos lukema ei pienene, on ratikka paikallaan esim. liikenne-esteen takia, tms.
Jos lukema pienenee nopeammin, on ratikka päässyt tulemaan keskimääräistä paremmin, eli valot ovat olleet vihreällä (nuolella) tai pysäkille ei ole tarvinnut pysähtyä, tms.
Jos lukema pienenee hitaasti, on todennäköisesti ruuhkaa, punaisia valoja (S), tms.

Kun ratikka on 120 metrin päässä pysäkiltä, muuttuu luku pieneksi nollaksi. Kun ratikka on 60 metrin päässä pysäkiltä, muuttuu pieni nolla isoksi. Ja kun ratikka on pysäkillä, nolla vilkkuu.


Jos vuoro ei ole kirjautunut HELMIin, tai jossain on vikaa, näyttävät pysäkkinäytöt saman aikataulun kuin se paperinen pysäkkiaikataulu siellä katoksessa. Siitä kertoo minuuttilukeman edessä oleva aaltoviiva (~).

----------


## NS

Kolmosen reitin muuttuessa eilen 30.3.2009 pysäkkien odotusaikanäytöt näyttivät olleen pimeinä pelkästään aamun ja aamupäivän ajan, jolloin havaitsin niihin vaihdettavan uusia kuoria Aleksilla. Iltapäivällä näytöt oli päivitetty ja kytketty toimintaan. Näytöissä pyörinyt kolmosen reittimuutoksesta kertova teksti oli pysäkkikohtaista. Esimerkiksi Ylioppilastalon pysäkillä Aleksilla näyttö kertoi, etteivät kolmoset enää pysähdy kyseisellä pysäkillä.

Pientä ristiriitaa esiintyy pysäkkien perinteisten ja elektronisten kylttien reittikuvauksissa. Esimerkiksi Aleksilla perinteiset kyltit (pysäkkikatosten päällä) kertovat nyt "3T Kamppi Töölö" ja elektroniset kyltit edelleen "3T Töölö Kallio". Kun vaunu saapuu, sen etukyltissä taas lukee vanhaan tapaan "3T Eläintarha", mikä ei siis näy kummassakaan pysäkkikyltissä. Harhaanjohtavaa?

----------


## Multsun poika

Helsingin metron näyttötaulut on suunniteltu vähemmän järkevästi. Junan tulo näytetään muodossa 0:05. Ensimmäisellä numerolla ei ole minkäännäköistä informaatioarvoa, koskapa metroa odotettaisiin yli tunti.

Eikä toisellakaan nollalla ole mitään virkaa. Joku nolliin mieltynyt lienee suunnitellut tämän.

Tukholmassa asia on hoidettu fiksummin. Siellä taulussa on yksi iso numero joka ilmaisee odotettavan ajan minuuteissa. Odotusaika ei metrossa ole käytännössä koskaan ole yli 10 min.
Asialla ei ole muuten väliä, mutta hyödyttömät nollat syövät numeronäytölle tarkoitettua tilaa ja näin olennaiselle tiedolle jää vähemmän tilaa.
Tukholma pesee tässä asiassa Helsingin jääkiekkotermein 6-0!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kolmosen reitin muuttuessa eilen 30.3.2009 pysäkkien odotusaikanäytöt näyttivät olleen pimeinä pelkästään aamun ja aamupäivän ajan, jolloin havaitsin niihin vaihdettavan uusia kuoria Aleksilla. Iltapäivällä näytöt oli päivitetty ja kytketty toimintaan.


Ylioppilastalon (Aleksi) ja Lasipalatsin I-suunnan pysäkkien odotusaikanäyttöihin tuli lisää tilaa kolmosen poistuttua, joten 4T:n voisi laittaa nyt omalle riville, kuten on II-suunnassa. Onhan esimerkiksi Hakaniemessä ja Karhupuistossa linjat 1 ja 1A omilla riveillään, vaikka määränpää ja reitti on molemmilla sama: Käpylään. Jos ei muuta, niin korjaisivat edes tunnuksen oikein sähkönäyttöön eli "4/4T Munkkiniemi Munksnäs".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikä toisellakaan nollalla ole mitään virkaa. Joku nolliin mieltynyt lienee suunnitellut tämän.


Paitsi silloin, kun liikenne on sekaisin. Kuten muutama viikko sitten, jolloin katselin Sörkän näyttötaululla noin 20 minuutin odotusaikaa, joka myös piti suunnilleen paikkansa. Juuri tuolloinhan odotusnäytöllä on merkitystä, ei silloin, kun vuoroväli on muutamia minuutteja. Lisäksi olen pannut merkille, etteivät ne muutamien minuuttien näyttämät useinkaan pidä paikkaansa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Nykyisin häiriötiedotuskin tökkii pahasti. On todella harvinaista, että häiriöistä tai reittimuutoksista on jotain tietoa odotusaikanäytöissä. Ja silloinkin teksti on niin pientä ettei sitä kukaan huomaa.

Informaatiosysteemin tekninen ratkaisu ja sen käyttö tehokkaasti häiriöistä tiedottamiseen tarvitsisi päivitystä. Kannattaisi aloittaa isojen koteloitujen värillisten lcd-näyttöjen käyttö nykyisten näyttöjen sijasta, niissä voidaan esittää paljon enemmän tietoa kuin pienessä laatikossa. Kun näyttö on riittävän iso (esimerkiksi 46 tuumaa), joku alue taulusta voidaan myös varata mainoksille, joista saadaan tuloja.

Esimerkiksi häiriön pitäisi erottua selvästi väreillä ja poikkeusreittien näkyä taululla karttana.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tarkoitan sitä, että nämä nollat (0:03) on 99 prosenttia ajasta turhia. Pidän tauluja tältä osin epäonnistuneina.
Tukholmassakin saadaan tauluihin kirjoitettua häiriötilanteessa vaikkapa 36 minuuttia. Nollat minuuttilukujen edessä ovat tarpeettomat, jopa häiritsevät.
Toinen juttu sitten on, mitä hyötyä on ylipäätään tietää, että juna tulee 2 min kuluttua. Ehkä tämä tieto ei ketään haittaakaan.

----------


## hylje

0:03 näyttää kellonajalta. Siinä on tunnit ja minuutit, kuten missä tahansa digitaalikellossa. Kun siihen katsoo, sen rakenne kertoo suoraan sen tarkoituksesta: se mittaa aikaa. Ihminen on varsin tehokas rakenteen tulkitsija. Luvun pienuus ja ajan kanssa pieneneminen kertoo lähtölaskennasta.

3 näyttää numerolta. Siinä ei ole mitään muuta kuin numero. Mitähän se tarkoittaa? Linja 3? Niitähän on bussien ja ratikoidenkin otsassa, eikä metrolinjojakaan varmaan ole kuin pari. Nyt se muuttui kakkoseksi. Menikö tuo kolmonen jo ohi?

Nykyäänkin on kylteissä kirjoitettu pienellä kunkin kentän tietosisällön merkitys. Se kuitenkin edellyttää silmää ylipäätään ymmärtää niiden olemassaolo. Siksi suurikokoisen leipätekstin on paras antaa paljon vinkkejä merkityksestään. Paljas numero tarvitsee avukseen vinkkejä, joilla sen ymmärtää ajaksi. Sekuntien laskeminen rinnalla tai minuuttien sijaan on hyvä tälläinen vinkki. Toinen olisi jonkinlainen kello- tai sekuntikellosymboli, joka taasen kertoisi kuluvan minuutin kestosta esimerkiksi animaatiolla.

----------


## ess

> Tarkoitan sitä, että nämä nollat (0:03) on 99 prosenttia ajasta turhia. Pidän tauluja tältä osin epäonnistuneina.
> Tukholmassakin saadaan tauluihin kirjoitettua häiriötilanteessa vaikkapa 36 minuuttia. Nollat minuuttilukujen edessä ovat tarpeettomat, jopa häiritsevät.
> Toinen juttu sitten on, mitä hyötyä on ylipäätään tietää, että juna tulee 2 min kuluttua. Ehkä tämä tieto ei ketään haittaakaan.


Kyseiset näytöt ovat vanhaa tekniikaa ja ne lienevät tarkoitettu lähinnä rautateille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 0:03 näyttää kellonajalta. Siinä on tunnit ja minuutit, kuten missä tahansa digitaalikellossa. Kun siihen katsoo, sen rakenne kertoo suoraan sen tarkoituksesta: se mittaa aikaa.


Kyllä, mutta toisaalta kuten itsekin sanoit, se näyttää kellonajalta. Mutta se ei ole kellonaika, vaan se kertoo kuinka monen minuutin kuluttua metro tulee (eikä suinkaan 3 minuuttia yli puolenyön). Siksi viisaampaa olisi ilmoittaa jäljellä oleva aika muodossa "3 min". Toivottavasti uudessa infojärjestelmässä tämä asia korjataan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Eli siis täälläkin keksitään "pyörä", jollaisia on ollut Tukholamn metrossa jo vuosikausia.

Korvamerkitsisin mielelläni jonkun summan virkamiesten matkusteluun, jotta nämä näkisivät miten muualla maailmassa toimitaan.
 "Norsborg 3 min 8 vagnar", taidatko tuon enää selvemmin sanoa. Ruotsissa kylttejä ei ehkä olekaan jätetty insinöörien suunniteltavaksi, vaan ainakin ilmaisun niissä on kehittänyt joku selkokieltä arvostava ja taitava henkilö.

----------


## petteri

> Eli siis täälläkin keksitään "pyörä", jollaisia on ollut Tukholamn metrossa jo vuosikausia.
> 
> Korvamerkitsisin mielelläni jonkun summan virkamiesten matkusteluun, jotta nämä näkisivät miten muualla maailmassa toimitaan.


Nykyinen metron laituriopastusjärjestelmä on 1970-luvulta eikä siihen ole voitu lisätä mitään uutta pitkään aikaan, Kalasataman asemakin kalustettiin varaosilla eivätkä asemien yläpäässä olevat näytöt ole reaaliaikaisia kun antiikkinen järjestelmä ei siihen taivu. Joten tuosta ratkaisusta voi syyttää 1970-luvun puolessa välissä päättävissä asemissa olevia virkamiehiä. 

Uusi kulunvalvonta- ja informaatiojärjestelmä on kyllä tulossa automaattimetron mukana.

----------


## Multsun poika

Toivotaan, että seuraava versio on parempi.

Yksi seikka muuten, joka haittaa informaation selkeyttä, on kaksikielisyysvaatimus. Ruotsi syö puolet tilasta (tai suomi, miten päin asian nyt haluaakin nähdä).

Ratikan nokassa saattaa lukea kaksi kertaa pienellä Arabia, kun siinä voisi lukea yhden kerran niin suurella että sen näkisi. Tampere on tässä suhteessa Helsinkiä paremmassa asemassa, "Hervanta" riittää.

----------


## ultrix

> Yksi seikka muuten, joka haittaa informaation selkeyttä, on kaksikielisyysvaatimus. Ruotsi syö puolet tilasta (tai suomi, miten päin asian nyt haluaakin nähdä).


Tästä on tällä foorumilta jo useamman ketjun verran jo väännetty kättä, mutta lainsäädäntö edellyttää Helsingissä kaksikieliset opasteet. Hyvää palvelua olisi palvella vieläkin useammalla kielellä, mitä esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla harrastetaan (kuulutus: "Central Railway Station", asemalla opaste "zum Bahnhof"). Niin, pitäiskö tunnetusti joukkoliikenteestä innostuneita saksalaisia varten lisätä metron kuulutuksiin "Hauptbahnhof"?  :Wink: 




> Ratikan nokassa saattaa lukea kaksi kertaa pienellä Arabia, kun siinä voisi lukea yhden kerran niin suurella että sen näkisi.


Tässä olet oikeassa. Varsinkin kalustolla, joka kykenisi näyttämään vain yhden rivin isolla, on tuhlausta näyttää Arabia Arabia tai Eira Eira.




> Tampere on tässä suhteessa Helsinkiä paremmassa asemassa, "Hervanta" riittää.


Tiedä, vaikka tulevaisuudessa vaadittaisiin Hervannan rinnalle myös Хербанта syystä tai toisesta.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

> Niin, pitäiskö tunnetusti joukkoliikenteestä innostuneita saksalaisia varten lisätä metron kuulutuksiin "Hauptbahnhof"?


Eikös jo 80-luvulla saksankielinen kuulutus ollut mukana metron "kuulutusrimpsussa" Rautatietorin kohdalla, vai muistako vallan väärin?

----------


## Compact

> Nykyinen metron laituriopastusjärjestelmä on 1970-luvulta eikä siihen ole voitu lisätä mitään uutta pitkään aikaan


Ei voi olla, koska liikennekin alkoi vasta 1982. 

Vuosikausiin ei ollut mitään raidenäyttöjä, vaan ne ovat sitäkin myöhempää perua. 

Joku voisi tutkia Raition uutispalstoilta milloinka kyltit tulivat...

----------


## GT8N

> Nykyinen metron laituriopastusjärjestelmä on 1970-luvulta eikä siihen ole voitu lisätä mitään uutta pitkään aikaan, Kalasataman asemakin kalustettiin varaosilla eivätkä asemien yläpäässä olevat näytöt ole reaaliaikaisia kun antiikkinen järjestelmä ei siihen taivu.


Eihän Kalasatamassa ole laitureilla lainkaan raidenäyttöjä!

Nykyinen infojärjestelmä on hämmästyttävän alkukantainen, jo pienenä ihmettelin juuri Tukholman edistyneitä näyttöjä, jotka tarjoavat tarpeellisen informaation. Kun nyt odotellaan automaattimetron mukanaan tuovaa järjestelmää, olisi suotavaa, että se olisi mahdollisimman käytännöllinen.
Kuten:


```
2 min   Vuosaari Nordsjö
            6 vaunua
Tarvittaessa sivusuunnassa liikkuva liikennetiedote
```

----------


## hylje

Ulkonäkö on tärkeä yksityiskohta, mutta sitäkin tärkeämpänä pitäisin löyhää sidettä aikataulujärjestelmään. Jos valittu näyttötuottaja katoaakin maailmankartalta, kuka tahansa muu tekniikkaan katsomatta olisi potentiaalinen korvaava tuottaja. Ihmettelen kovasti, miksei jo nykyiseen järjestelmään voida tuikata esimerkiksi tavallisiin televisioihin perustuvia tietonäyttöjä, vaan pitää olla juuri tietynlaisia (joita ei voi kohtuuhinnalla hankkia).

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Ihmettelen kovasti, miksei jo nykyiseen järjestelmään voida tuikata esimerkiksi tavallisiin televisioihin perustuvia tietonäyttöjä, vaan pitää olla juuri tietynlaisia (joita ei voi kohtuuhinnalla hankkia).


Tavallisia televisioita ei kummempaa tekniikkaa tarvitaan jo siksikin, että aikataulunäyttöjen käyttöympäristön lämpötila ja ilmankosteus vaihtelevat suuresti. Lisäksi näyttöjen koteloinnin täytyy suojata näyttöä ilkivaltaa vastaan, mutta toisaalta mahdollistaa käytössä lämpenevän näytön jäähdytys. Tällaiset erikoisseikat sulkevat monia ratkaisuja pois ja nostavat näyttöjen hintaa.

----------


## Compact

Kannattaa huomioida myös, että ne olevat näytöt ovat joidenkin (sanonko keiden) aikanaan kalliilla rahalla hankkimia ja jo valmiiksi uutena antiqueta. Eikö heidän loistava viisaus herättänyt itsekutaan ajattelemaan asioita jo aikoinaan syvällisemmin, että näyttötaulussa olisi hyvä olla myös esitettävän raiteen numero jo peruspohjaan valmiiksi maalattuna. 

Myöhempi, tässä kohtaa viisaampi, metrossa töitätehnyt ihminen ostatutti sitten aikanaan paperikaupasta Letraset-irtokirjaimia ja ne raapustettiin näyttökehikon reunuksiin. Että voitaisiin edes jollaintavalla osoittaa esim. kuulutuksien tms. yhteydessä että mikä raide on mikäkin. Kun rautatieliikenteenhoito ei käy aikuisten-oikeasti ihan niin "automaattisesti", että aina se juna sieltä tulee samaa rataa ja samaan aikaan ja menee aina samaan paikkaan...

Tuntuu monesti edelleenkin, että pienempiä ja suurempia loppuunajattelemattomia suunnitteluajatuksia suolletaan suunnitteluyksiköstä ja luottokonsulteilta kaikenkarvaisilla asiantuntemattomuuspreferensseillä.

 :Smile:  [merkki lisätty tiukasta piposta kärsiville puritaaneille]

----------


## Jusa

> Tavallisia televisioita ei kummempaa tekniikkaa tarvitaan jo siksikin, että aikataulunäyttöjen käyttöympäristön lämpötila ja ilmankosteus vaihtelevat suuresti. Lisäksi näyttöjen koteloinnin täytyy suojata näyttöä ilkivaltaa vastaan, mutta toisaalta mahdollistaa käytössä lämpenevän näytön jäähdytys. Tällaiset erikoisseikat sulkevat monia ratkaisuja pois ja nostavat näyttöjen hintaa.


Onko tosiaan niin, että esim. Berliinissä olevia näyttöjä ei pystytä käyttämään meidän arktisissa oloissa: :Confused:

----------


## ultrix

> Tavallisia televisioita ei kummempaa tekniikkaa tarvitaan jo siksikin, että aikataulunäyttöjen käyttöympäristön lämpötila ja ilmankosteus vaihtelevat suuresti. Lisäksi näyttöjen koteloinnin täytyy suojata näyttöä ilkivaltaa vastaan, mutta toisaalta mahdollistaa käytössä lämpenevän näytön jäähdytys. Tällaiset erikoisseikat sulkevat monia ratkaisuja pois ja nostavat näyttöjen hintaa.


Tampereen Keskustorilla on sään armoilla samanlainen taulutelkkarin tyylinen RHK-aikataulunäyttö kuin esimerkiksi Helsingin rautatieasemalla ja asematunnelissa.

Itse näyttölaite on pelittänyt yllättävänkin hyvin, viat ovat useimmiten olleet tietojärjestelmässä (kuten vuodenvaihteessa useita viikkoja kestänyt jakso, jolloin keskellä ruutua oli Windowsin error-dialogi, eikä kukaan ollut painamassa OK:ta).

En tiedä, mitä moinen vehje maksaa, mutta RHK:lla tai jollain muulla taholla näyttää olleen varaa hankkia sellaiset Keskustorin ja rautatieaseman lisäksi Stockmannin aulaan ja keskusvirastotaloon(!). Jostain syystä Keskustorilta puuttuu kuitenkin kaikki lähiaikojen lähdöt näyttävä aikataulumonitori, jollainen oli aiemmin aitoon Commodore 64-tekniikkaan perustuen hyvin keskeisellä paikalla.

----------


## hylje

Luonnollisesti luonnonvoimat pitää ottaa huomioon, mutta ajatus on että Ellun Elektroniikkapajalta ei ole mahdollista tilata järjestelmään yhteensopivia vehkeitä teknisiin ratkaisuihin jumittumatta. Pitää olla sitä antiikkia.

----------


## late-

> Luonnollisesti luonnonvoimat pitää ottaa huomioon, mutta ajatus on että Ellun Elektroniikkapajalta ei ole mahdollista tilata järjestelmään yhteensopivia vehkeitä teknisiin ratkaisuihin jumittumatta. Pitää olla sitä antiikkia.


Metron tapauksessa syy ei ole näytöissä, vaan tietolähteessä. Metron laiturinäytöt on kytketty suoraan nykyiseen kuluvalvontajärjestelmään, jossa ei ole mitään avoimia ja varmistettuja liityntärajapintoja. Ellun Elektroniikkapajan näytöstä tulisi siten metron kulunvalvonnan osa ja siinä kohtaa aletaan jo katsella hiukan turvallisuusluokitustenkin perään. Käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto on käyttää niitä näyttöjä, jotka kulunvalvontalaitteiston valmistaja aikoinaan hyväksyi. Kulunvalvonnan uusimisen yhteydessä tilanteen pitäisi korjautua.

LCD-paneelinäytöt integroidulla ohjaustietokoneella eivät enää ole kohtuuttoman kalliita ja niitä onkin asennettu runsaasti sekä RHK:n että HKL:n toimesta. LED-näytöt tahtovat pienten valmistuserien ja erikoiskomponenttien takia olla kalliimpia, mutta niiden luettavuus matkan päästä on selvästi parempi, joten vaikkapa laiturinäyttöinä ovat silti kokonaisuutena parempi ratkaisu.

----------


## kemkim

> LCD-paneelinäytöt integroidulla ohjaustietokoneella eivät enää ole kohtuuttoman kalliita ja niitä onkin asennettu runsaasti sekä RHK:n että HKL:n toimesta. LED-näytöt tahtovat pienten valmistuserien ja erikoiskomponenttien takia olla kalliimpia, mutta niiden luettavuus matkan päästä on selvästi parempi, joten vaikkapa laiturinäyttöinä ovat silti kokonaisuutena parempi ratkaisu.


Eikös kustannusten säästämiseksi voitaisi käyttää samoja LED-näyttöjä, mitä busseissakin käytetään määränpäänäyttöinä. Näitä LCD-näyttöjä sinisellä taustalla on Helsingissäkin mm. Pasilassa ja Sörnäisissä raideliikenteen asemilla. Niissä vain tuntuu aika usein ruutu jotenkin sekoavan niin, että kirjaimet venyvät ruudun yli, tai ruutu on kokonaan pimeänä. Vaikea ymmärtää, miten tuo on mahdollista, kun kotitietokoneetkaan eivät sellaista tee. Koko aikataulunäyttösysteeminhän voisi tehdä kotitietokoneiden tekniikalla, niin saataisiin varmatoimisia, edullisia ja helposti ylläpidettäviä järjestelmiä.

Pienikokoiset mustaharmat LCD-näytöt, jotka näyttävät vain yhden linjan kerrallaan minuuttien kera, eivät ole minusta kovin hyviä. Bussipysäkeillä saa odottaa minuuttikaupalla, että näyttö ehtisi näyttää koko litanian pysäkiltä meneviä linjoja ja se haluttu bussikin tulee jo ennen kuin näytössä näkyy sen tuloaika. Parempia ovat nuo isot näytöt, jotka näyttävät kerralla 10-20 seuraavaa bussia.

----------


## rvk1249

Hesperian puiston ratikkapysäkillä on pysäkkinäyttö nykyään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Hesperian puiston ratikkapysäkillä on pysäkkinäyttö nykyään.


Hesperian puistossa on bussipysäkeiltä tuttu pattereilla toimiva taustavaloton LCD-näyttö, joka on hidas sellaisilla pysäkeillä, joissa kulkee useampia linjoja. Näitä voisi laittaa niiden osuuksien pysäkeille, joissa kulkee vain yksi raitiolinja.

----------


## Knightrider

HSL:n koekäytössä olevia HELMIin perustuvia on tullut ajan myötä lisää - mm. linjojen 52 ja 58 kaikille pysäkeille. Ihmettelenpähän vain, minkä perusteella HELMI-linjoja valitaan? Toivottavasti siihen tulevaisuudessa kuuluu kaikki HSL-linjat, lähijunia (nykyinen järjestelmä manuaalinen) ja U-linjoja (paperiaikatauluissa jopa 15 min ero todelliseen aikaan) myöten - mutta mikä on nykyinen tärkeysjärjestys linjoja lisätessä? Eikö pitäisi valita juuri harvoin (mutta joka päivä) kulkevia linjoja ensin, esim. (Helsingin) 54/B (sunnuntaisin 35min väli), 76(A/B), 93/K, 94, 97/V(perus-97 15-30 min välein), (vantaan) 35, 51, 53, 55, 62, 72, 87, (espoon) 10, 11, 12, 14-19, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27-51, 61, 65, 82-87, (seutu/U) 175-189, 231, 345, 363, 453, 510, 519/A, 562, 615-620, 830-870?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihmettelenpähän vain, minkä perusteella HELMI-linjoja valitaan? Toivottavasti siihen tulevaisuudessa kuuluu kaikki HSL-linjat, lähijunia (nykyinen järjestelmä manuaalinen) ja U-linjoja (paperiaikatauluissa jopa 15 min ero todelliseen aikaan) myöten - mutta mikä on nykyinen tärkeysjärjestys linjoja lisätessä? Eikö pitäisi valita juuri harvoin (mutta joka päivä) kulkevia linjoja ensin,


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen pointti, jota mä olen miettinyt aivan samalta kantilta. Mitä iloa mulle on siitä, että nelosen pysäkillä vilkkuu vuorotellen 2, 3 ja 4 minuuttia, kun ratikka kuitenkin tulee aivan kohta? Pysäkkinäytöstä olisi paljon enemmän hyötyä siellä, missä bussin tulo voi kestää puolikin tuntia. Ehtii käydä Alepassa välillä ja vaikka jonottaa postissa jne.

Olisikohan taustalla ajatus siitä, että Helmi ei ensisijaisesti ole matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä (ei todellakaan; sen puolenhan se hoitaa harvinaisen huonosti) vaan tarkoitettu ajoaikojen vakioimiseen ja liikenne-etuuksiin. No, ei se niitäkään kiitettävästi hoida, mutta Helmi onkin jo vanha ja sairas, ja pääsee kai kohta eläkkeellekin.

Ajoaikojen lyhentäminen ja vakioiminen ovat sillä lailla edullisempia tiheillä linjoilla, että yksi investointi koskee (parantaa) mahdollisimman monen matkustajan matkaa. Samoin, jos kulku todella nopeutuu, saadaan vuoroja helpommin pois tiheiltä linjoilta kuin harvaan kulkevilta. Kärjistetään: jos linja A kulkee 8 min välein, ja kierrosajasta saadaan pois 10 min, niin voidaan vähentää yksi vuoro ja pitää samat yleisöaikataulut. Iso säästö. Mutta jos linja B kulkee 30 min välein, ja kierrosajasta saadaan pois 10 min, niin hyöty on kuljettajan pidempi päättäritauko ja 0 .

Tietysti rajatapauksissa voi käydä toisinkin. Jos sillä B-linjalla on kierrosaika 65 minuuttia, ja sitä joudutaan ajamaan kolmella autolla, jotta vuoroväli on tasan 30 eikä vähän yli, niin sittenhän se 10 min säästö tuottaisi mainion tuloksen. En tiedä, onko Helmi-linjoja valittu tällaisinkin kriteerein. Ehkä.

Joka tapauksessa Helmissä alkaa olla nyt niin paljon liikennettä, että noitaharvaan kulkevia mutta tärkeitäkin linjoja voisi sinne lisätä. Mutta jos kaikki bussit ovat Helmissä, niin mitä sitten tapahtuu, kun bussit tulevat risteykseen? Sotivatko kaikki etuudet keskenään niin, että lopulta kukaan ei käytännössä saa mitään etuutta?

----------


## Jusa

> Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen pointti, jota mä olen miettinyt aivan samalta kantilta. Mitä iloa mulle on siitä, että nelosen pysäkillä vilkkuu vuorotellen 2, 3 ja 4 minuuttia, kun ratikka kuitenkin tulee aivan kohta?


Taipuuko nuo näytöt häiriöitten ilmoittamiseen, tuskin.
Silloin niiden tarpeellisuus on kysenalaista haaskausta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä iloa mulle on siitä, että nelosen pysäkillä vilkkuu vuorotellen 2, 3 ja 4 minuuttia, kun ratikka kuitenkin tulee aivan kohta?


Kyllä ajantasainen tieto vähentää koettua odotusaikaa myös, kun vuoroväli on lyhyt. Vaikka odotusaika itsessään ei lyhenekään, odotuksesta koettu vaiva ja stressi pienenee. Ja voi se pysäkki näyttää myös 1, 5, 6 ja 7 minuuttiakin. Jos on kovassa kiireessä liikkeellä, vähentää kovasti odotuksen stressitilaa, jos tietää, että raitiovaunu tulee 1:n eikä 7:n minuutin päästä. Jos taas suoraan näkee, että 7 minuuttia joutuu odottamaan, voi silloinkin asiaan suhtautua rennommin, koska ainakin tietää, että odotus muodostuu kohtuupitkäksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:18 ----------




> Taipuuko nuo näytöt häiriöitten ilmoittamiseen, tuskin.
> Silloin niiden tarpeellisuus on kysenalaista haaskausta.


Häiriöistä voi ilmoittaa tekstirivillä, joka niistä löytyy. Lisäksi häiriöstä voi monella pysäkillä kertoa jo se, että odotusaika poistetaan tai laitetaan hyvin pitkäksi.

Toinen asia on sitten se, ettei häiriötiedotus ole ollut kovinkaan onnistunutta yleensä. Mutta nykyisten Helmi-näyttöjen vika se ei ole.

----------


## Jusa

> Häiriöistä voi ilmoittaa tekstirivillä, joka niistä löytyy.


Siis näistä harmaista akkukäyttöisistä kenkälaatikoistakin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä ajantasainen tieto vähentää koettua odotusaikaa myös, kun vuoroväli on lyhyt.


Näinhän meille kerrotaan. Ja kyllä mä tuon uskonkin, koska tiedän sen pätevän myös itseeni. Silti olisin valmis säästämään nuo näyttörahat johonkin tähdellisempään (niin kuin vaikka siirtämään ne puolen tunnin välein kulkeville linjoille) ja kestämään sen kahden minuutin odotuksen autuaan tietämättömänä siitä, että se voikin olla kolme minuuttia.  :Smile: 




> Ja voi se pysäkki näyttää myös 1, 5, 6 ja 7 minuuttiakin.


Jos se näyttää 1, niin vaunukin näkyy jo...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:18 ----------




> Taipuuko nuo näytöt häiriöitten ilmoittamiseen, tuskin.
> Silloin niiden tarpeellisuus on kysenalaista haaskausta.


Ne harmaat boksit eivät näytä mitään poikkeustietoja.

Vihreät boksitkin näyttävät hyvin rajallisesti. Olivat edullisempia hankkia kuin sellaiset, joista olisi enemmän hyötyä matkustajille. En sitten tiedä, kumpi olisi ollut parempi: hankkia tuollaiset puoliset laitteet vai jättää rahapulassa kokonaan hankkimatta.

Esim. Zürichissä pysäkkinäyttö muistuttaa samanlaista kuin lentoasemilla: näyttö näyttää esim. neljä seuraavaa saapuvaa vuoroa linjasta riippumatta. Näytössä lukee linja, määränpää ja saapumisaika minuutteina.

Nämä Zürichin näytöt osasivat myös toimia poikkeustilanteissa: jos 4 kääntyy Kuusitiellä yllättäen, niissä lukisi 4 Kuusitie 5 min eikä Munkkiniemi, minne linja ei sillä hetkellä aja. Ja sitten Jalavatien pysäkillä näkyisi yhtä lailla, että 10 Pikku Huopalahti 3 min, 4 Kuusitie 5 min, eli myös sellaiset linjat, jotka eivät normaalisti siitä kulje, kyetään poikkeustilanteissa ilman muuta näyttämään.

Meillä Helmi näyttää poikkeustilanteissa niissä vihreissä laatikoissa yleensä ei-mitään tai korkeintaan hatusta (normaaliaikataulusta) vedettyjä minuuttimääriä, jotka poikkeusliikenteessä eivät toteudu. Alimmalla rivillä pyörii teksti, joka voi olla niin pitkä ja monikielinen, että saa aika lailla odottaa ennen kuin sen on ehtinyt lukea. Esim. ratikasta sisältä käsin se ei välttämättä onnistu pysäkillä seisomisen aikana, ja ratikassa sisällä sitä tietoa ei saa (niin kuin Zürichin monitoreista vaunussa sai). Tällainenkin tieto voi olla oleellinen, jos istuu vaikka nelosessa menossa Kamppiin ja haluaisi Oopperalla vaihtaa kolmoseen. Jos tietäisi jo vaunussa, että kolmonen ei jostain syystä kulje, voisi mennä Lasipalatsille ja kävellä. Nyt jää Oopperalla pois ja siellä sitten ehkä selviää, mikä tilanne on.

Sehän on myös tuttua, että vaunun määränpääteksteihin Helmi ei kykene tekemään poikkeistilanteissa muutoksia, ellei niitä sitten erikseen etukäteen ohjelmoida sinne, jos poikkeusreitti on tiedossa. Ymmärrän hyvin, ettei ohjelmoida, kun miettii, miten paljon työtä se vaatii.

Kaiken kaikkiaan Helmi-mummu alkaa olla minusta valmis jo vanhainkotiin ja letkuruokintaan. Aikanaan varmaan parannus siihen tilanteeseen, mihin se tuli, mutta nykyään jo auttamattomasti vanhanaikainen. No, onhan KSV:kin tämän todennut, joten eiköhän parannusta ole jossain vaiheessa luvassa. Ja nyt ainakin on kokemusta tästä nykysysteemistä, joten eiköhän parannuksiakin osata vaatia.

----------


## Jusa

> Kaiken kaikkiaan Helmi-mummu alkaa olla minusta valmis jo vanhainkotiin.


Niin Keski-euroopassa on ollut toimivia malleja jo vuosikaudet, taitaa olla niin että meillä kehittäjätkin pitäisi vaihtaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta jos kaikki bussit ovat Helmissä, niin mitä sitten tapahtuu, kun bussit tulevat risteykseen? Sotivatko kaikki etuudet keskenään niin, että lopulta kukaan ei käytännössä saa mitään etuutta?


Tietysti ensiksi pääsee myöhässä oleva, sitten ajallaan oleva ja viimeiseksi etuajassa oleva.

----------


## hmikko

> letkuruokintaan


Ei. Hana kiinni.

----------


## kouvo

> Näinhän meille kerrotaan. Ja kyllä mä tuon uskonkin, koska tiedän sen pätevän myös itseeni. Silti olisin valmis säästämään nuo näyttörahat johonkin tähdellisempään (niin kuin vaikka siirtämään ne puolen tunnin välein kulkeville linjoille) ja kestämään sen kahden minuutin odotuksen autuaan tietämättömänä siitä, että se voikin olla kolme minuuttia.


Samaa mieltä. Näyttölaitteet ovat mielestäni aivan turhaa hifistelyä niin kauan kuin joukkoliikenteessä on huomattavasti merkittävämpiäkin kehittämiskohteita. Omalla kohdallani en ole edes tuota positiivista odotusaikapsykologista vaikutusta huomannut, lähinnä päinvastoin. Potutus oikeastaan vaan kasvaa pimeitä/disinformaatiota lähettäviä näyttöjä tuijotellessa.

----------


## iiko

> Niin Keski-euroopassa on ollut toimivia malleja jo vuosikaudet, taitaa olla niin että meillä kehittäjätkin pitäisi vaihtaa.


Olen jo pidemmän aikaa ihmetellyt, miksi pääkaupunkiseudun liikenneratkaisuissa haaskataan rahaa surkeisiin ratkaisuihin. Esimerkkejä:
matkakortinlukulaitteet. Käyttöergonomia syvältä ja poikittain. Suunnittelija varmaan joku Espoon perukoilla asuva, henkilöautoa työmatkoillaan käyttävä insinööri (pitäskö tähän laittaa hymiö?)raitiovaunujen määränpäätaulut. Aivan surkeat laitteet. Ledeillä nuo pitäisi nykyisin tehdä.raitiovaunupysäkkien infotaulut. Nytkin suurin osa ollut pimeänä pari päivää putkeen. Informaatiota näytetään vain yhdellä rivillä, tosin puutteellisen infon välittämisessä on ihan sama, montako riviä siellä on.

Saako joku provikkaa, että tilatataan näitä vai luuleeko joku, että nämä ovat oikeasti toimivia ja käteviä laitteita?

----------


## sehta

Oma tuntemukseni on, että metron odotusaikanäytöt toimivat luotettavimmin ja raitiovaunupysäkkien näytöt lähes yhtä hyvin. Eniten häikkää tuntuu olevan bussinäytöissä eri metro- ja rautatieasemilla. Herttoniemen asemalla esimerkiksi näyttö voi olla pimeänä parikin päivää tai näytön kello voi olla väärässä. Jälkimmäinen on todella ärsyttävää, koska näyttö kyllä kertoo bussiaikataulut, mutta kun kellon on kymmenen minuutti jäljessä ei siitä ole mitään hyötyä. Jos ei ole perillä kellonajasta, ei usein ajattele asiaa vaan kävelee mukamas seuraavaksi tulevan bussin pysäkille.

Itse kuulun siihen porukkaan, joka muuten kyllä arvostaa näitä näyttöjä. Kyse on jonkinlaisesta ajankontrolloimisilluusioista. Jos nämä eivät tolkuttomasti maksa ja voidaan tehdä mahdollisimman luotettavaksi, niin itse lisäisin kyllä tällaisia. (Ymmärrän kyllä, että HELMI-näyttö merkitsee muutakin, mutta monelle perusjoukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle sillä ei ole merkitystä.)

Sama tietysti koskee esim. linjapysäkki"karttoja" ratikoissa. Miksei niissä voisi olla samanlaisia teipattuja linjapysäkki"karttoja" kuin metrossa ja jokerissa. Silloin matkustaja kokee hallitsevansa matkan paremmin.

----------


## Jusa

> Sama tietysti koskee esim. linjapysäkki"karttoja" ratikoissa. Miksei niissä voisi olla samanlaisia teipattuja linjapysäkki"karttoja" kuin metrossa ja jokerissa. Silloin matkustaja kokee hallitsevansa matkan paremmin.


Raitiovaunuilla ei ole mitään nimikkovuoroja kuin on metrolla. 
Ulkomailla on käytössä näytöissä (missä meillä pyörii mainoksia) vaunun reitti-info aina muutama pysäkkii eteenpäin. Tosi selkeää seurattavaa.

Suurin tarve on saada latvealueen pysäkkien näyttöihin tieto häiriöistä , jotta osaa lähteä kävelemään pysäkiltä. Kellonajoissa yks hailee tuleeko ratikka 2 vai 4 minuutin kuluttua. Senhän pystyy lukemaan painetusta tekstistä pysäkin infotaulusta.

----------


## jodo

Manneissahan on linjakilvissä sisäpuolelle näkyvät pysäkkikartat.

----------


## Jusa

> Manneissahan on linjakilvissä sisäpuolelle näkyvät pysäkkikartat.


NR-vaunuissa ei taida edes sisäpuolella missään lukea minkä linjan vaunu on!?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> NR-vaunuissa ei taida edes sisäpuolella missään lukea minkä linjan vaunu on!?


Kyllä lukee; ovien ollessa auki pysäkillä, matkustamon näyttötauluissa lukee linjanumero ja linjan päätepysäkki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä lukee; ovien ollessa auki pysäkillä, matkustamon näyttötauluissa lukee linjanumero ja linjan päätepysäkki.


Päätepysäkki vaiko linjan nimessä oleva paikannimi? Nuohan eivät läheskään aina ole samoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Päätepysäkki vaiko linjan nimessä oleva paikannimi?


Niissä lukee linjanimen mukainen päätepysäkki, siis vaikka linjalla 4 Munkkiniemi. Tosin tämäkin on vain pääsääntö, kun miettii vaikka linjaa 3...

Uusiin mainosmonitoreihin saa käsittääkseni myös matkustajainformaatiota, siis seuraavan pysäkin ym tietoja. Ei kai yhtä monipuolisesti kuin vaikka Zürichin järjestelmässä, mutta jotain kuitenkin.

----------


## juhanahi

> Uusiin mainosmonitoreihin saa käsittääkseni myös matkustajainformaatiota, siis seuraavan pysäkin ym tietoja


Jep. Systeemillähän on tiedossa vaunun gps-paikka, joten paikkaan sidottua infoa olisi mahdollista tuottaa jos jonkinlaista. Toistaiseksi julkaisujärjestelmän tarjoamia mahdollisuuksia on ehditty hyödyntää vasta vähän.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niissä lukee linjanimen mukainen päätepysäkki, siis vaikka linjalla 4 Munkkiniemi.


Toki näin, mutta pointti olikin siinä, että joissakin tapauksissa "linjanimen mukainen päätepysäkki" onkin täsmälleen sama kuin itse päätepysäkin nimi (esimerkiksi Kolmikulma linjalla 9). Kyseinen näyttö kertoo siis _määränpään_, ei pysäkin nimeä, jos viimeksi mainittu sattuu olemaan eri kuin linjanimessä oleva paikannimi (esim. 1A:lla päättäri on Telakkakatu eikä Eira). 3T Kaivopuiston päässä on tosiaan oma juttunsa, oikeastihan 3T ei aja (tuolla tunnuksella) aivan Kaivariin saakka.

----------


## late-

> Ne harmaat boksit eivät näytä mitään poikkeustietoja.


Kovin on vihreältä harmaan sävyltä näyttänyt Helsingissä. Niissä on mahdollisuus näyttää poikkeustiedotteet, mutta tarvittavaa tietojärjestelmien yhdistämistä ei ole vielä tehty.

----------


## Jusa

> Niissä on mahdollisuus näyttää poikkeustiedotteet, mutta tarvittavaa tietojärjestelmien yhdistämistä ei ole vielä tehty.


No ei sitten muuta kuin yhdistämisen teko ja käyttöopastus vastuuhenkilöille poikkeustiedoitteiden tekemiseen.

----------


## Compact

> (esim. 1A:lla päättäri on Telakkakatu eikä Eira).


Huvittavinta tuossa nimeämisessä on se, että päätepysäkki on oikeasti Pursimiehenkadulla. Vanha kaarti puhuu vieläkin Eirasta nimellä "Perämies" eli Perämiehenkadusta, joka on silmukan edeltävä reittikatu, jolla ei edes ole pysäkkiä. Sikseen ei silmukan seuraavalla kadulla, Telakkakadullakaan, ole mitään ratikkapysäkkiä, mutta vanhan HKL:n logiikka olikin nimetä pysäkit jonkin viereisen kadun mukaan, eikä yleensä sen kadun mukaan, jolla pysäkki seisoo. Voisi jo kyllä nimetä, jos ja kun ei nykynimisellä kadulla edes ole yhtään pysäkkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kovin on vihreältä harmaan sävyltä näyttänyt Helsingissä.


Vihreässä kotelossa harmaa näyttö. Kaikki nyt kuitenkin varmaan ymmärsi, mitä tässä tarkoitetaan. Nyt tyytyväinen?  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

> Vihreässä kotelossa harmaa näyttö.


Ensinhän sanottiin että näitä ei voi valaista kun käyvät pattereilla mutta kyllähän noissa uusimmissa on vasemmassa reunassa pari LEDiä, tietääkö joku miten toteutettu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ensinhän sanottiin että näitä ei voi valaista kun käyvät pattereilla mutta kyllähän noissa uusimmissa on vasemmassa reunassa pari LEDiä, tietääkö joku miten toteutettu?


Laitettu toinen patteri valoja varten.

----------


## Koala

> Laitettu toinen patteri valoja varten.


Kuinka järeät patterit näissä on? Eihän pari tuollaista pikku LEDiä kyllä paljon sähköä syö.

----------


## Albert

Tänään iski silmääni, että lähes kaikilla rv-pysäkeillä, jotka näin, oli ns. kevyt pysäkkinäyttö (jos ei ollut Helmi-näyttöä). 
Miten pitkään olen kulkenut "silmät ummessa"?

----------


## NS

> Tänään iski silmääni, että lähes kaikilla rv-pysäkeillä, jotka näin, oli ns. kevyt pysäkkinäyttö (jos ei ollut Helmi-näyttöä). 
> Miten pitkään olen kulkenut "silmät ummessa"?


Kolmisen viikkoa, luulisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään iski silmääni, että lähes kaikilla rv-pysäkeillä, jotka näin, oli ns. kevyt pysäkkinäyttö (jos ei ollut Helmi-näyttöä). 
> Miten pitkään olen kulkenut "silmät ummessa"?


Munkkiniemessä on ollut Munkkiniemen puistotien pysäkillä suunnassa Munkkaan muutaman viikon ajan. Vähän outo paikka, tuossa kuitenkin on kyytiintulijoita vähän. Laajalahden aukiolle ei sentään ole kevytnäyttöä enää viety.

Mikähän mahtaa olla tilanne muiden päätepysäkkien lähellä? Täytyy pitää silmät auki.

----------


## Albert

> Kolmisen viikkoa, luulisin.


Olipa tämä jäänyt minulta aikanaan huomaamatta:



> 23.12.2009 on tehty sopimus hankkia *1 000 kpl raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkeille sijoitettavia*, reaaliaikaisia aikataulutietoja näyttäviä akkukäyttöisiä pysäkkinäyttöjä *Axentia Technologies AB*:n kanssa. Sopimuksen lopullinen kokonaisarvo 29 885 000 EUR ilman alv:a


.
Nyt sitten hankinta "alkaa kantaa hedelmää". :Wink:

----------


## iiko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut SRS-uutiset
> 23.12.2009 on tehty sopimus hankkia 1 000 kpl raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkeille sijoitettavia, reaaliaikaisia aikataulutietoja näyttäviä akkukäyttöisiä pysäkkinäyttöjä Axentia Technologies AB:n kanssa. Sopimuksen lopullinen kokonaisarvo 29 885 000 EUR ilman alv:a
> 			
> 		
> 
> Olipa tämä jäänyt minulta aikanaan huomaamatta:
> .
> Nyt sitten hankinta "alkaa kantaa hedelmää".


Jos tuossa ei ole pilkkuvirhettä, niin onpas tullut hintaa pikkuiselle patterikäyttöiselle LCD-näytölle; miltei 30 000 EUR per kipale. HUH HUH!

----------


## Safka

> Mikähän mahtaa olla tilanne muiden päätepysäkkien lähellä?


4:lla on Puolipäivänkadulta Munkkiniemen puistotielle asti ja Tiilimäestä Katajanokan puistoon asti joka pysäkillä patteri- tai kiinteät näytöt.
10:llä vastaavasti Kirurgilta Ruskeasuolle ja Haapalahdenkadulta Ylioppilastalolle.

Muista linjoista on pistänyt silmään 1/1A:n Senaatintorin pysäkki. Mahtaako olla loppuun asti mietitty paikka, vai onko se vain säilötty sinne odottamaan parempaa paikkaa.

----------


## Albert

> Jos tuossa ei ole pilkkuvirhettä, niin onpas tullut hintaa pikkuiselle patterikäyttöiselle LCD-näytölle; miltei 30 000 EUR per kipale. HUH HUH!


Niin se oli präntättynä virallisella sivulla. Mutta kun katsoin varsinaista hankintailmoitusta, niin siinä oletettiin hankinnan arvoksi vähän päälle 3 miljoonaa.
Niinpä tuo 29885000 on varmasti Ruotsin kruunuja, Sen kun muuntaa euroiksi tulee hinnaksi about 3,2 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## zige94

Noita patterikäyttöisiä näyttöjä on hankittu melkeinpä joka ratikkapysäkille, jossa ei jotain näyttöä ollut ja melkein kaikkien bussilinjojen pysäkeillä, joissa HELMI on käytössä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tuossa ei ole pilkkuvirhettä, niin onpas tullut hintaa pikkuiselle patterikäyttöiselle LCD-näytölle; miltei 30 000 EUR per kipale.


Vaikuttaa pilkkuvirheeltä:



> Johtokunta päätti oikeuttaa HKL-liikelaitoksen hankkimaan ainoan hyväksyttävän tarjouksen jättäneeltä Axentia Technologies AB:ltä 1000 kevyttä aikataulunäyttöä ja niiden käytön sekä akut kymmeneksi vuodeksi sekä 300 taskukokoista aikataulunäyttöä yhteensä enintään 2 988 500,00 euron arvonlisäverottomaan hintaan.


Hinnan tarkempi jakautuminen löytyy samassa kokouksessa hyväksytystä hankesuunnitelmasta.

----------


## Koala

Mitäs nämä 300 taskukokoistä näyttöä on?

----------


## Knightrider

> Mitäs nämä 300 taskukokoistä näyttöä on?


 Digitaalikellon tapaisia näyttöjä, joita jaetaan yhteistyökumppaneille sekä voidaan myydä kaikille halukkaille matkustajille. Tarkoitus on kai laittaa vaikka eteisen pöydälle, kun on ensin määritellyt pysäkin internetissä. Kodista lähdettäessä näkee sitten reaaliajassa, että kuinka kova hoppu on pysäkille.

----------


## Koala

> Digitaalikellon tapaisia näyttöjä, joita jaetaan yhteistyökumppaneille sekä voidaan myydä kaikille halukkaille matkustajille. Tarkoitus on kai laittaa vaikka eteisen pöydälle, kun on ensin määritellyt pysäkin internetissä. Kodista lähdettäessä näkee sitten reaaliajassa, että kuinka kova hoppu on pysäkille.


Myyntiin vaan, täällä on ostaja  :Wink:

----------


## MrArakawa

Asennetaanko jatkossa raitiovaunupysäkeille vain patterinäyttöjä vai vieläkö myös kiinteää sähkönäyttöverkostoa laajennetaan, kuten viime vuonna tehtiin? Patterinäyttö on toki parempi kuin ei mitään, mutta mielestäni se sopii lähinnä sellaisille pysäkeille, joita käyttää vain yksi linja. Monilinjapysäkillä sähkönäytöstä saa yhdellä silmäyksellä paremman kuvan tulevista vaunuista, vuoroväleistä ja liikennehäiriöistä. Ja onhan se myös huomattavasti tyylikkäämmän näköinen kuin 80-luvun elektroniikan mieleen tuova mustavalkoinen patteripönttö. Mielestäni sähkönäytöt olisi syytä olla kaikilla pysäkeillä Mannerheimintiellä välillä Kansaneläkelaitos-Ylioppilastalo, Hämeentiellä välillä Kyläsaarenkatu-Hakaniemi, Mäkelänkadulla välillä Uintikeskus-Hattulantie, Eirassa välillä Iso Roobertinkatu-Eteläranta, Kruununhaassa välillä Hallituskatu-Snellmaninkatu sekä pysäkeille Urheilutalo, Kaarlenkatu, Kallion virastotalo, Messukeskus, Auroran sairaala ja Erottaja.

----------


## Jusa

> Asennetaanko jatkossa raitiovaunupysäkeille vain patterinäyttöjä ......


Mitäs nämä patteriboxit kertovat, kun liikenne on kokonaan poikki?
Näyttävätkö vaan aikataulun mukaisia pysäkkiaikoja, siis ts. samoja mitä siitä paperilapusta on luettavissa.

----------


## Kaid

> ts. samoja mitä siitä paperilapusta on luettavissa.


Boksit tuntuvat näyttävän aikataulunmukaisia aikoja kaikissa olosuhteissa, joten niiden hyöty on tällähetkellä vähintäänkin kyseenalainen...

----------


## Koala

> Boksit tuntuvat näyttävän aikataulunmukaisia aikoja kaikissa olosuhteissa, joten niiden hyöty on tällähetkellä vähintäänkin kyseenalainen...


Kuis? Kyllä ne ihan asiallisesti ovat ainakin Mannerheimintien busseja näyttäneet reaaliajassa.

----------


## Albert

Itse näin yhtenä ja samana päivänä, että:
-näytti nollaa
-näytti aikataulunmukaista tietoa
-näytti reaaliaikaista tietoa
Kaikki tietysti eri pysäkeillä mutta samalla raitiolinjalla.

----------


## zige94

> Boksit tuntuvat näyttävän aikataulunmukaisia aikoja kaikissa olosuhteissa, joten niiden hyöty on tällähetkellä vähintäänkin kyseenalainen...


Ihan reaaliaikaistatietoa näyttää nuo näytöt näyttävät niillä yli 50 pysäkillä missä noita olen nähnyt... Paitsi tietenkin jos tulee HELMItön ajoneuvo jostain syystä tai HELMI-laite esimerkiksi jäätynyt (miten tuollaisen saa muuten nollattua? Jos siin esim. bussissa täysin jäätynyt kuljettajannäyttö, eikä reagoi mitenkään?).

----------


## aulis

> Asennetaanko jatkossa raitiovaunupysäkeille vain patterinäyttöjä vai vieläkö myös kiinteää sähkönäyttöverkostoa laajennetaan, kuten viime vuonna tehtiin? Patterinäyttö on toki parempi kuin ei mitään, mutta mielestäni se sopii lähinnä sellaisille pysäkeille, joita käyttää vain yksi linja. Monilinjapysäkillä sähkönäytöstä saa yhdellä silmäyksellä paremman kuvan tulevista vaunuista, vuoroväleistä ja liikennehäiriöistä. Ja onhan se myös huomattavasti tyylikkäämmän näköinen kuin 80-luvun elektroniikan mieleen tuova mustavalkoinen patteripönttö. Mielestäni sähkönäytöt olisi syytä olla kaikilla pysäkeillä Mannerheimintiellä välillä Kansaneläkelaitos-Ylioppilastalo, Hämeentiellä välillä Kyläsaarenkatu-Hakaniemi, Mäkelänkadulla välillä Uintikeskus-Hattulantie, Eirassa välillä Iso Roobertinkatu-Eteläranta, Kruununhaassa välillä Hallituskatu-Snellmaninkatu sekä pysäkeille Urheilutalo, Kaarlenkatu, Kallion virastotalo, Messukeskus, Auroran sairaala ja Erottaja.


Omasta mielestäni vielä näitä nyt käytössä olevia kiinteitä näyttöjä parempi olisi malli, jossa ei olisi teipattu linjoja ja määränpäitä valmiiksi, vaan siinä näkyisi seuraavat lähdöt siinä järjestyksessä kuin ne tulee, ja poikkeustilanteissa ihan oikea määränpää. Esim. Aleksilla olisi voinut kesällä 2008 olla tällainen näyttö:

0 min - 6 - Hietalahti
2 min - 3T - Kaivopuisto
2 min - 4X - Kirurgi
6 min - 6 - Hietalahti
7 min - 4T - Kirurgi

Samaten äkkinäiset poikkeusreitit mm. väärin pysäköityjen autojen takia voitaisiin näyttää heti näillä näytöillä. Vaunujen sisällä olevat näytöt pitäisi myös saada toimimaan myös poikkeusliikennetilanteissa - kuljettajalle voisi asentaa jonkin ohjelman jolla hän voisi muuttaa vuoron reittiä ja informaatio siirtyisi heti vaunujen sekä pysäkkien näytöille. Linjan 1 sisällä lukisi siis "Kaisaniemi Kajsaniemi" eikä "POIKKEUSREITTI", jos Kruununhaassa olisi väärin pysäköity auto ja vuoro siksi ajettaisiin Rautatientorille kääntymään. Tosin taitaa olla ettei tuollainen toimi ainakaan HELMIn kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

Juuri Auliksen kuvaaman kaltainen systeemi on Zürichissä pysäkkinäyttöjen osalta. Lisäksi vaunuissa on näyttö, joka näyttää muutaman seuraavan pysäkin ja päättärin.

Ja kun yksittäinen vaunu tai linja joutuu poikkeusreitille, niin info toimii. Esim. Varsapuiston pysäkillä lukisi ruudussa 2 min - 1 Rautatientori jos se ykkönen väärinparkatun auton takia joutuisi sinne. Vaikka vaan yhden vuoron verran.

----------


## Knightrider

Mainitsin aikaisemmin, että ~0 pysyy 2 minuuttia näytössä. Se on vielä joten kuten ymmärrettävää, sillä arvioidut ajat on suunniteltu niin, että bussi saapuu 1 min myöhässä. Kuitenkin viimeksi, kun menin h54:n pysäkille Malminkaarelle klo 13:26, ruudussa näkyi reaali-0. Jokin helb:in bussi oli vilahtanut juuri ennen kuin tulin pysäkille, enkä tiennyt oliko se 54 vai 79. Ajattelin siis odottaa muutaman sekunnin, jos numero vaihtuisi seuraavaan vuoroon, oli bussi 54:n ja jos 0 pysyisi, bussi olisi luultavimminkin tulossa. Näytössä oli sitten 0 seuraavat 4 minuuttia, ja sen jälkeen ~17. Ei viisnelosta. Ei siinä enää sen neljän minuutin jälkeen, eli 13:30 olisi ehtinyt mennä 519:n pysäkille asemalle tai Ala-Malmille, kun tasausaika oli 13:33 Malmilla ja olin siitä 0,5Km päässä pysäkillä 3235. Tällä kertaa siis HELMIN takia en ehtinyt kumpaakaan - ilman HELMIä olisin olettanut viisnelosen menneen ja kävellyt lähimmälle 519:n pysäkille.

----------


## Kaid

> Kuis? Kyllä ne ihan asiallisesti ovat ainakin Mannerheimintien busseja näyttäneet reaaliajassa.


Sen mitä olen omilla lähipysäkeilläni (Radanrakentajantie ja Uintikeskus) seurannut, niin erityisesti jälkimmäisellä näytössä oleva aika ei korreloi mitenkään tulossa olevan vaunun tuloaikaan, jos spåra syystä tai toisesta ei ole aikataulussa. Parhaimmillaan pysäkillä odotellessani 0 minuutin kohdalla mitään spåraa ei näkynyt, mutta useamman minuutin kuluttua (kun näytön mukaan seuraavaan vaunuun olisi pitänyt olla vielä kolme minuuttia) spåra on sitten tullut. Uintikeskuksen pysäkillä myös bussien kohdalla on ollut hakemista ainakin 65A:n kohdalla (joka on se ainoa bussilinja, jota joskus käytän).

----------


## Kaid

Viikonlopun poikkeusreittien aikana (ainakin) Brahenkadun pysäkillä pyöri odotusaikanäytöissä ainoana tekstinä "aikataulut - se tidtabell". Jos tarkoituksena oli sanoa "katso paperille painetut aikataulut", niin näissähän luonnollisesti tuolla pysäkillä luki vain linjan 1 aikataulut... No, ei tälläisellä lyhytaikaisella poikkeusreitillä voi oysäkkiaikatauluja ehkä odottaakaan, mutta luulisi olleen mahdollista koodata näyttöihin paremmat tekstit.

----------


## Knightrider

Helsinginkadullapa näkyi 8X:n helmiaikataulu näytöissä!

----------


## Miska

> Helsinginkadullapa näkyi 8X:n helmiaikataulu näytöissä!


Tosin 8X:ää ajaneissa busseissa ei ole Helmi-laitteita, joten ainakaan reaaliaikatietoa niissä ei ole voinut näkyä.

----------


## Koala

> Sen mitä olen omilla lähipysäkeilläni (Radanrakentajantie ja Uintikeskus) seurannut, niin erityisesti jälkimmäisellä näytössä oleva aika ei korreloi mitenkään tulossa olevan vaunun tuloaikaan, jos spåra syystä tai toisesta ei ole aikataulussa. Parhaimmillaan pysäkillä odotellessani 0 minuutin kohdalla mitään spåraa ei näkynyt, mutta useamman minuutin kuluttua (kun näytön mukaan seuraavaan vaunuun olisi pitänyt olla vielä kolme minuuttia) spåra on sitten tullut. Uintikeskuksen pysäkillä myös bussien kohdalla on ollut hakemista ainakin 65A:n kohdalla (joka on se ainoa bussilinja, jota joskus käytän).


Joo, olin tottunut Mannerheimintien näyttöihin mutta kolmella 79-kierroksella pilvilinnani särkyi-näyttivät mokomat lootat ihan mitä stetsonista keksivät heittää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tosin 8X:ää ajaneissa busseissa ei ole Helmi-laitteita, joten ainakaan reaaliaikatietoa niissä ei ole voinut näkyä.


Näkyykö aikataulun mukaisissa tiedoissa erikseen 0, o ja vilkkuva 0? Bussin ohittaessa pysäkin sattui vieläpä olemaan juurikin vilkkuva 0, ehkä oli sitten vain ajallaan. PS. Video linjasta 8X tulossa vuorokauden sisään Youtubeen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näkyykö aikataulun mukaisissa tiedoissa erikseen 0, o ja vilkkuva 0? Bussin ohittaessa pysäkin sattui vieläpä olemaan juurikin vilkkuva 0, ehkä oli sitten vain ajallaan.


Vilkkuvia numeroitahan on vain näytöillä, joihin linjanumerot on painettu kiinteästi. Ne näytöt eivät edes voi näyttää 8X:ää, jos ei niihin paineta uusia etulevyjä. Eiköhän se näyttö vaan näyttänyt jotakin kasia, joka ajeli oikeasti jossakin aivan muualla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vilkkuvia numeroitahan on vain näytöillä, joihin linjanumerot on painettu kiinteästi. Ne näytöt eivät edes voi näyttää 8X:ää, jos ei niihin paineta uusia etulevyjä. Eiköhän se näyttö vaan näyttänyt jotakin kasia, joka ajeli oikeasti jossakin aivan muualla.


2 kpl 8X:n vuoroja meni ohi juurikin vilkkunollan kohdalla ja busseja kulki 5 minuutin välein, toisin kuin ratikoita. Voi toki olla sattumaa tai bugikin. Eihän se mitään tarkoita jos ei painetuissa näytöissä ole 8X-tarraa.

Arvelen, että näyttöihin oli laitettu 8X:n 5 min välein kulkenut aikataulu - tarkka ajoitus johtui ehkä siitä, että tarkastelemani näytöt sijaitsivat tasauspysäkin jälkeisellä pysäkillä.

----------


## aki

Laitetaanpas taas kommenttia tähän vanhaan ketjuun. Odotin tässä yhtenä iltana kakkosen ratikkaa Apollonkadun pysäkillä suuntana Rautatieasema, pysäkin näytössä odotusaikaa oli 4min. No, vielä kahden minuutin kuluttukin oli sama 4min, laskin että vaunun saapumiseen pysäkille kului aikaa 7min siitä kun näyttö väitti aikaa olevan 4min. Tämä oli ties monesko kerta kun näytön minuutit valehtelevat. Miksi järjestelmä ei voi toimia niin että näytöt näyttäisivät oikeaa odotusaikaa? Eli jos odotusaikaa on 7min niin sitten siinä lukee 7 eikä minuuttitolkulla 4 tai 5! Ei noista ole matkustajalle juurikaan hyötyä kun ei aikoihin voi luottaa!

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Laitetaanpas taas kommenttia tähän vanhaan ketjuun. Odotin tässä yhtenä iltana kakkosen ratikkaa Apollonkadun pysäkillä suuntana Rautatieasema, pysäkin näytössä odotusaikaa oli 4min. No, vielä kahden minuutin kuluttukin oli sama 4min, laskin että vaunun saapumiseen pysäkille kului aikaa 7min siitä kun näyttö väitti aikaa olevan 4min. Tämä oli ties monesko kerta kun näytön minuutit valehtelevat. Miksi järjestelmä ei voi toimia niin että näytöt näyttäisivät oikeaa odotusaikaa? Eli jos odotusaikaa on 7min niin sitten siinä lukee 7 eikä minuuttitolkulla 4 tai 5! Ei noista ole matkustajalle juurikaan hyötyä kun ei aikoihin voi luottaa!


Ottamatta kantaa sen enempää näyttöjen toimivuuteen tai niiden esittämän tiedon oikeellisuuteen, voin kertoa, että yllä olevalle kommentillesi kaiketi naureskellaan Pylykönmäellä tai muualla maakunnassa, joissa joukkoliikenne palvelee kerran 700 minuutissa. Tällöin lienee aevan tuon taevaallisen merkityksetöntä, tullooko linkki nyt vae vasta kohta...  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Laitetaanpas taas kommenttia tähän vanhaan ketjuun. Odotin tässä yhtenä iltana kakkosen ratikkaa Apollonkadun pysäkillä suuntana Rautatieasema, pysäkin näytössä odotusaikaa oli 4min. No, vielä kahden minuutin kuluttukin oli sama 4min, laskin että vaunun saapumiseen pysäkille kului aikaa 7min siitä kun näyttö väitti aikaa olevan 4min. Tämä oli ties monesko kerta kun näytön minuutit valehtelevat. Miksi järjestelmä ei voi toimia niin että näytöt näyttäisivät oikeaa odotusaikaa? Eli jos odotusaikaa on 7min niin sitten siinä lukee 7 eikä minuuttitolkulla 4 tai 5! Ei noista ole matkustajalle juurikaan hyötyä kun ei aikoihin voi luottaa!


Ennustaminen on vaikeaa, varsinkin tulevaisuuden. Jos ratikka on paikassa josta normaalisti on Apollonkadulle neljän minuutin ajomatka, on aika vaikea arvata etukäteen, että sillä sattuukin tänään menemään seitsemän minuuttia. Kyllähän sen varmasti joskus kuljettaja näkee ruuhkatilanteesta tms, että tänään mennään hitaammin kuin arvio on, mutta olisi aika paljon vaadittu, että kuljettaja pysäkkinäyttöjen näyttämiä korjailee.

----------

